# Rabbit's



## theriver (Jul 2, 2012)

Was leaning towards chickens but found some peeps that are moving out of state that had 2 breeding pairs of newzealand's. Sooo chickens will have to wait a week or so till I build some hutches. Did some research but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

OHHH i love rabbits.. my son asked for one for his birthday so of course.. mama got him a bunny. hes white with grey spots... sooo much fun. I did have him in the house, he box trained himself even.. shocked me.. now hes out in a wire kennel till i can get a stand made up for it to set on.. they love apples too.. and have so much personality. I dont know anything about special breeds though.. i just have the basic ones you get at the western store lol


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Being familiar with both rabbits, chickens and rabbits+chickens, I say they are a good mix. 
Until the sweltering St. Louis heat, out mixed flock (including bunnies) lived happily together...now our 9 lb Flemish giant has his own room indoors. Haha. 
Bunnies will often want to play with the chicks- which can sometimes be harmful- but altogether I have found them to be a loving family. 
Our bunnies have a purpose (other than being adorable) and that is fertilizer (as rabbit droppings can go directly into a garden without being composted...some of the ONLY that are that way) and tilapia snacks 
The poop- not the bunnies


----------



## theriver (Jul 2, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> OHHH i love rabbits.. my son asked for one for his birthday so of course.. mama got him a bunny. hes white with grey spots... sooo much fun. I did have him in the house, he box trained himself even.. shocked me.. now hes out in a wire kennel till i can get a stand made up for it to set on.. they love apples too.. and have so much personality. I dont know anything about special breeds though.. i just have the basic ones you get at the western store lol


Have hit a "bad" area here. DW was told breeders could be "pets" because they arn't going anywhere, but litters are for "harvesting" or selling. She dosn't want to know any more. I still have the test to see if I can do it. I do hunt and that is no prob but being a little to modernized we will see bout the "harvest" lol. Have eaten lots of wild (good stuff) but we will see.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

In my view it come down to knowing where your food comes from ...

We have kept a buck rabbit with two does ... for as long as I can remember. 

Fried chicken or rabbit ... they are both a plus.

IMO ... take a look at factory farms vs your own. Then it becomes very easy.


----------



## theriver (Jul 2, 2012)

2 weeks to my 1st litter!(they bread on the way home) lol


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Just remember 2 things

1) lettuce is not good for rabbits, it'll give them 'the runs'
2) rabbits can't fart. rabbits fart (if they could) on the same food that makes you fart. so *anything* that makes you fart, should *NOT* be given to rabbits (brassicas, such as cabbage, brussel sprouts, etc.).

Buns will be happy with hay and pellets. We would treat ours with carrot pieces, They also *loved* dock and violet leaves.

I want to get back into them in a year or two (2 buck and 5 does).


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 19, 2012)

I had 4 does and 2 bucks for around 6 years but it got really hard taking care of them in the summer so we gave them away this last spring. With the way temps in Missouri are I am glad we did give them way or we would have been changing frozen water bottle constantly. When it was hot out we would freeze 2 liter bottles with water and the rabbits loved laying against them to keep cool.


----------



## theriver (Jul 2, 2012)

That is what I have been doing... Frozen bottles. I'm right here with ya on the heat in AR.


----------



## theriver (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Riverdale, somebody told me about the cabbage thing but not why lol


----------



## CMCLB (Jul 7, 2012)

We've been wanting meat rabbits but aren't sure where to start. Our neighbor says they have to each have their own cage. How many bucks & does do we need to supplement our diet for a family of 4 adults? What breeds do you suggest?


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

theriver said:


> Thanks for the advice Riverdale, somebody told me about the cabbage thing but not why lol


Your welcome.


----------



## dirtdiva (Jul 5, 2012)

We have two female rabbits. Their hutch is in the chicken run. They are allowed free range in the run with the chickens during the day, locked in hutch at night. They love having the freedom to run and stretch their legs! Chickens and rabbits get along just fine.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

CMCLB said:


> We've been wanting meat rabbits but aren't sure where to start. Our neighbor says they have to each have their own cage. How many bucks & does do we need to supplement our diet for a family of 4 adults? What breeds do you suggest?


One buck will easily take care of 3 does. I kept each adult rabbit seperate. When a doe was to be bred, *she* was taken to the buck's place. I have had a doe castrate a buck (literally bit them off) when I messed up and put him in with her (this was nearly 40 years ago, forgive me, please).

We bred for the does to kindle every other month (our not ready for freezer buns were in a large group cage), starting in March last kindle in October. If we were in a warmer climate (we are in zone 5A, central Michigan), I would not have a problem with year round breeding.

If and when we get back into buns, we'll prolly get 4-6 does and 2 bucks. That way we can keep the genetics just differentenough not to cause problems


----------

